# Lightroom Mobile updated



## RogerB (Jun 18, 2014)

An update to Lightroom Mobile (version 1.1.0) has just appeared in the App store. It looks like there will be a desktop version 5.5 in the near future, it doesn't seem to be available yet.

the changes in Lightroom mobile are listed as- Add star ratings to photos. Star ratings will be synched with Lightroom desktop (requires desktop version 5.5 or later)
- View and sort photos in any order. Custom sort order will be synched with Lightroom desktop (requires desktop version 5.5 or later)
- Bug fixes and performance improvements.​


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 18, 2014)

There's an announcement due today (1pm ET) so you probably won't have  long to wait for 5.5. I imagine the Mobile update crept out early because of the  Apple app store.


----------

